# Top Round



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2006)

Did a 4lb top round roast on the kettle this afternoon.  Rubbed it with a new concoction I threw together.  Grilled indirect with a couple small chunks of hickory.  Turned out very good.  Sliced very thin on my slicer I got for X-mas (I love that thing).  Had it horseradish on the side and an Asian cabbage salad (South Beach friendly).

*Finished Pic's*


----------



## Finney (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds (and looked) good.  Nice job 'skinny' Wolfe.


----------



## Griff (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks good Larry.
So's that South Beach thing working for you? I either got to lose some pounds or buy some new clothes myself.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Looks good Larry.
> So's that South Beach thing working for you? I either got to lose some pounds or buy some new clothes myself.
> 
> Griff



Griff, it's a very easy diet to follow actually.  I find myself not even hungry most of the time.  This is only my first week, but I've gotta admit I feel great.  The only thing I miss is beer, but I'll be able to have some in a couple weeks.  You can even have dessert every night.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks good Larry! I did the same thing tonight but I did it in the oven! I've got a hell of a backache for the past week and didn't want to go out in the cooler air. I cooked it to 125* and it still was a little too done for me. What temp did you take yours off at? I did a pretty good potatoe with it from a recipe that I got out of the local paper last week. I'm gonna post it later.


----------



## zilla (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey there Larry, Are you getting a new pit or are you going WSM? I knew you sold LULU but never saw that you were replacing her.


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Did a 4lb top round roast on the kettle this afternoon.  Rubbed it with a new concoction I threw together.  Grilled indirect with a couple small chunks of hickory.  Turned out very good.  Sliced very thin on my slicer I got for X-mas (I love that thing).  Had it horseradish on the side and an Asian cabbage salad (South Beach friendly).
> 
> *Finished Pic's*




WOW I will have to try that on my smoker sometime. =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh man ... I want a slicer.  :-X 

Looks awesome doood.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 6, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looks good Larry! I did the same thing tonight but I did it in the oven! I've got a hell of a backache for the past week and didn't want to go out in the cooler air. I cooked it to 125* and it still was a little too done for me. What temp did you take yours off at? I did a pretty good potatoe with it from a recipe that I got out of the local paper last week. I'm gonna post it later.



Nick I pulled it at 130* cause my wife would not eat it rare.  But this dammed thing continued to rise all the way up to 145* after I took it off.  I did not foil it or anything, but it rose that much and it really surprised me.  I expected about 5* or so but not 15*.  It was still very good though.



			
				zilla said:
			
		

> Hey there Larry, Are you getting a new pit or are you going WSM? I knew you sold LULU but never saw that you were replacing her.


I bought another WSM so now I have two to hold me over until I decide on another pit.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 6, 2006)

Larry, what kind of slicer did you get? Brand, model, picture, the ususal. How would you rate it's difficulty to clean. That is the one issue, besides cost, that seems to come up when discussions turn to residential slicers....ease of cleaning.


----------



## Finney (Mar 6, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Larry, what kind of slicer did you get? Brand, model, picture, the ususal. How would you rate it's difficulty to clean. That is the one issue, besides cost, that seems to come up when discussions turn to residential slicers....ease of cleaning.


Larry says, "Cleaning?"


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 6, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Larry, what kind of slicer did you get? Brand, model, picture, the ususal. How would you rate it's difficulty to clean. That is the one issue, besides cost, that seems to come up when discussions turn to residential slicers....ease of cleaning.



Bruce it's just a cheap "Toastmaster" slicer, but it works great.  Cleaning is not that big of a deal.  5 minutes and it's done.  I think my wife paid $60 for it out of one of her mail order catalogs.  For the amount of slicing I plan on doing it's perfect.  If you plan on doing alot of slicing, I'd get a little better one.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2006)

Slicers rock.   One of those things you don't use every day, but when you do, 
you are sooo glad you have it.


----------



## Rich Decker (Mar 6, 2006)

Larry,  we use top round for our Philly Cheese steaks like the sandwich shops from "home". Reasonably frozen and sliced thin, then fried in olive oil with onions make some awesome sandwiches. If you slice against the grain you will find that it is much more tender like a brisket.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2006)

Rich, are you from Philly?
I thought they used ribeyes, or is that like everything else in the food world...depends on the chef?
I sliced the ribeyes and they were good, but expensive...it'd be sweet if I could use a cheaper cut.  Seems like slicing thin with a slicer would make any cut tender.


----------



## Rich Decker (Mar 6, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Rich, are you from Philly?
> I thought they used ribeyes, or is that like everything else in the food world...depends on the chef?
> I sliced the ribeyes and they were good, but expensive...it'd be sweet if I could use a cheaper cut.  Seems like slicing thin with a slicer would make any cut tender.




I was born and raised in the Philly suburbs (Swarthmore). After high school I went to collage at Temple, so I guess I'm a Philly boy. Every hoagie shop that I know of uses top round. Every trip home I seem to only eat hoagies, cheese steaks and Italian beef's. I'm getting hungry just thinking about it.

Rich


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2006)

I made italian beefs last week, at least the Carolina version.  Love that stuff.  The poker boys eat it up!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks real good Larry =D>. Is that slaw on the side? If it is Igots to know how to make it :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks real good Larry =D>. Is that slaw on the side? If it is Igots to know how to make it :!:



Puff, it's an Asian Cabbage salad from the South Beach book. It has rice wine vinegar, sesame oil, scallions, cabbage and toasted sesame seeds.  Pretty darn good and a nice diet replacement for slaw.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 6, 2006)

I say that does look delicious! It was going to say it would make for a great sandwich, but those carbs are a no-no! Enjoy it anywho!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It sure doesn't look diet .


----------

